# problem emerging ati-drivers 8.20.8 (solved)

## fserafin

every time i try to emere ati-driver now i get this error.

this happens now after upgrading to modular x anyone have any idea's.

here's some system info

```

 uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #7 SMP Mon Dec 12 03:15:25 CST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

 emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.20.8 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.19.10.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.20.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-smp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/09ati

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.19.10

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.14-compat_ioctl.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.14-access_ok.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/p1.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ioctl32.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.20.8

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-x86_64.run

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-gentoo-r4

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                  [ ok ] * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                   [ ok ] * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                  [ ok ] * X11 implementation is .

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                              [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8173: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:107)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8183: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:117)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6077: warning: 'ati_gart_base' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:141:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:267:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:312:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:561:5: warning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:664:5: warning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:936:5: warning: "__HAVE_SG" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:386:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:404:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:558: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:573)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:560: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:570)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:580: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:569)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:611: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:573)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_put_user_ptr':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1296: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1296: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1296: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1296: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2408: warning: `return' with a value, in function returning void

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3492: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3493: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3494: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3495: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3496: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3497: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3498: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3499: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3501: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3511: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `test_inter_module_interface':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3577: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:573)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3583: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:573)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_allocate_memory_phys_list':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3841: warning: passing arg 3 of pointer to function makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_bind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3880: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_unbind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3893: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3', needed by `/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r4'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.20.8

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.20.8 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.20.8/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.20.8 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_install, Line 537, Exitcode 1

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Last edited by fserafin on Wed Dec 14, 2005 1:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AliasXZ

Off the top of my head cos im at work:

In character devices in the kernel configuration, i think you need to include the DRM for ATI...

Maybe you have compiled as a module and not into the kernel?

i may be wrong, at work atm, will check when im home.

----------

## Roller

There is a Problem with modular X,  a BUG is open here.

----------

## fserafin

the kernel option for drm has to be disabled for the drivers ....

so i know that's not it

i looked at the patch but that looks like it's for proformance i can't get the drivers to compile

i could be wrong about the patch.

i only know a little bit of C , i had to take 2 courses in college

any one else have any idea's why the drm module won't be builtLast edited by fserafin on Tue Dec 13, 2005 11:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fserafin

i sorta soved the compling problem by unmerging modular x 

and install regular x 6.8

this is the process i used 

emerge unmege ( all modular x files)

then from consol not within x i deleted my kernal moduals and rebuild my kernel 

then re merged x 6.8

then emerge ati-drivers

all went well but now i get this with glxinfo

```

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

----------

## fserafin

emerge the ebuild xorg drivers of modular x from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396898-highlight-modular+x.html

Experimental ebuild for xorg-x11 6.9-rc3 + CVS. 

then re emerge ati-drivers eveything works so far now to try some games with it

----------

## kevnician

I found by changing the ebuild for ati-driver from 

```
 "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 7 ] \

                || [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 0 ]
```

to

```
 "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 8 ] \

                || [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 0 ]

```

solved the problem

----------

## corepl

Thank you kevnician. That fixed the problem for me.

I'm using modular X 7 RC3.

----------

## fserafin

i'll give modular x a try then later on if this works then

the overlay of x works with no problems but i'd rather not use it if i have too.

----------

## David_Velden2

Hi. I am trying to install the modular X.

```
david david # emerge --search xorg-x11

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-x11 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.9_pre20051215

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r6

      Size of downloaded files: 46,659 kB

      Homepage:    http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

      License:     Adobe-X CID DEC DEC-2 IBM-X NVIDIA-X NetBSD SGI UCB-LBL XC-2 bigelow-holmes-urw-gmbh-luxi christopher-g-demetriou national-semiconductor nokia tektronix the-open-group todd-c-miller x-truetype xfree86-1.0 MIT SGI-B BSD || ( FTL GPL-2 )

```

But when I try to emerge it I get:

```
david david # emerge --pretend xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2".

```

So, it cant find that ebuild, however I can find a newer version of the missing ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> david david # emerge --search ttmkfdir
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : ttmkfdir ]
> ...

 

So,  how do I get Xorg to accept the newer r3 dependence, or how do I find the link to the older dependency. I know this is kind of noobie, but I quite new to this stuff.

Thanks

PS, the reason I'm doing all this is to updage my ati-drivers... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413049-highlight-.html

----------

## fserafin

>=x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2 has changed locations in portage so the overlay needs to be updated

you can manually edit it or do what i did the lazy way

i removed /usr/local/portage/x11-base/*

then re downloaded the overlay 

then re emerge

----------

## David_Velden2

Thanks fserafin.

Ok, so now I've updated to xorg-x11 6.9. When I started KDE for the first time the resolution was 640x480 instead of 1280x1024 I use normally and I can't change it by making a new xorg.conf using xorgconfig. 

Secondly I thought I could succesfully emerge my ati-drivers after the update, but I still get the same old DRM built error while emerging. What am I doing wrong?

----------

## fserafin

yea you could just edit it or recreate it

----------

## David_Velden2

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> yea you could just edit it or recreate it

 

You mean my xorg.conf? I have edited it by choosing the generic ati support in xorgconfig, but when I start X (witk KDE) it's NOT in 1280x1024.  

Furthermore I still can't emerge ati-drivers. Do you perhaps know what kevnician means by this?

 *kevnician wrote:*   

> I found by changing the ebuild for ati-driver from 
> 
> ```
>  "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 7 ] \
> 
> ...

 

Could this be usefull for me? And if so, how can I "change the ebuild"?

----------

## fserafin

you have to edit the ebuild located in /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/

then put in you portage overlay to emerge it

----------

## startail

After editing my Ebuild for ATI-Drivers 8.21.7 with this: (as I was told at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-398061.html)

and changing "if [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 7 ]"  to a 8

```

choose_driver_folder() {

        echo "X-Version: "

        echo $(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})

        #new modular X paths

        if [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 8 ]

        then

                BASE_NAME="${WORKDIR}/x690"

                xlibdir="xorg"

        else

                BASE_NAME="${WORKDIR}/x$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})"

                xlibdir=""

                # Determine if we are facing X.org 6.8.99 aka 6.9

                if [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 6 ] &&

                   [ "$(get_version_component_range 2 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 8 ] &&

                   [ "$(get_version_component_range 3 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 99 ]

                then

                        BASE_NAME="${BASE_NAME}90"

                else

                        BASE_NAME="${BASE_NAME}$(get_version_component_range 2 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})0"

                fi

        fi

        #checking for xorg-server 0.xx and 1.xx

        if [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 0 ] ||

           [ "$(get_version_component_range 1 ${X11_IMPLEM_V})" = 1 ]

        then

                BASE_NAME="${WORKDIR}/x690"

                xlibdir="xorg"

        fi

        if use amd64 ; then

                BASE_NAME="${BASE_NAME}_64a"

        fi

}

```

But I still get the same error

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 * /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 * 2.6.15-gentoo                                                                                                                      [ ok ] * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.ed...

X-Version:

8

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                               [ ok ] * Applying ati-drivers-8.21.7-linux-2.6.15.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8173: varning: implicit deklaration av funktion "pm_register"

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8183: varning: implicit deklaration av funktion "pm_unregister_all"

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6077: varning: 'ati_gart_base' defined but not used  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

I fil inkluderad från /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:162:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:267:5: varning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" är inte definierad

I fil inkluderad från /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drm_proc.h:41,

                 från /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:333:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:561:5: varning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" är inte definierad

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:664:5: varning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" är inte definierad

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:936:5: varning: "__HAVE_SG" är inte definierad

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:407:5: varning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" är inte definierad

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:425:5: varning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" är inte definierad

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:579: varning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:575)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:581: varning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:572)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:601: varning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:571)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:632: varning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:575)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3509: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3510: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3511: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3512: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3513: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3514: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3515: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3516: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3518: varning: initiering from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3528: varning: funktionsdeklaration är inte en prototyp

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `test_inter_module_interface':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3594: varning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:575)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3600: varning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:575)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_allocate_memory_phys_list':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3858: varning: passing arg 3 of pointer to function makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_bind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3897: varning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_unbind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3910: varning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** Ingen regel för att skapa målet "/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3", som behövs till "/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o".  Stannar.

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Fel 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.21.7 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: kan inte ta status på "fglrx.ko": Filen eller katalogen finns inte

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_install, Line 537, Exitcode 1

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

